# Triloom shawls, bias



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Sharing a couple bias wovens done in May 2018. Lion Brand Homespun yarns. Every other nail, but in doing the bias weave, it becomes 2 over under.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Wow beautiful!


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

Wonderful effect. Amazing how the Homespun filled in so beautifully making the shawl light and airy, I bet.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow they are amazing. I love the colors and they look cozy. I am so interested in the triangle looms. Maybe one of these days.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

SUPER! We made triangular shawls on 60 I in looms, I posted a picture at the time, I wove mine with ice YARN merino mix.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Georgeous!


----------



## cabingirl2006 (Jun 11, 2011)

CKnits said:


> Sharing a couple bias wovens done in May 2018. Lion Brand Homespun yarns. Every other nail, but in doing the bias weave, it becomes 2 over under.


Just gorgeous I have triangle looms which Tri loom was you TIA


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Just beautiful


----------



## ameyer (Jul 18, 2017)

Wow. These are beautiful.


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi cabingirl, My loom is home made.


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Love them both.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Wow, very nice.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Lovely.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Love these!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Really nice!


----------

